# Bargain websites to watch



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

What websites do you guys/gals regularly watch for discounts besides cabeals and browning? I stumbled upon camofire.com not too long ago, it is pretty cool. Are there any other sites similar to this?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

steepandcheap.com is pretty awesome.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Camofire is decent, here is one that is good for tools, not much by way of hunting dealcatcher.com. Just the other day they had a deal where you could buy a monitor for $100 more than the normal price, but you have to monitor them regularly to find that kind of a deal!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.sportsmansgeardaily.com/

But I prefer camofire over it though. Camofire seems to be cheaper, and carries better stuff.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

rogerssportinggoods.com is a pretty good one!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a pretty good outdoor gear site to browse through http://www.cleansnipe.com/

These sites track multiple "daily deal" sites and have sporting goods specific pages
http://www.dodtracker.com/sports-apparel/
and 
http://www.dealsucker.com/category/Sports-Recreation/2//

This site is a good everything site - not a lot in the way of sporting goods, but one of the better deal sites that includes brick and mortar stores
http://dealnews.com/

Whenever you find a "great deal" on any of these sites - I recommend doing item specific searches on google, or some other search engine to verify that it really is a great deal.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

MKP said:


> steepandcheap.com is pretty awesome.


I'll second that one. Steepandcheap is awesome because they have a new deal every 20 minutes, not just a deal a day like other bargain sites I've seen. A lot of it is clothing, but they also have camping, hiking, climbing, and skiing gear. Definitely recommend checking it out.

I've also ordered a bunch of stuff off of backcountry.com, altrec.com, and campmor.com. They all have good bargains on outdoor gear.

I'll have to check out some of the other sites that have been suggested above. Good bargains aren't easy to come by.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Camofire is decent, here is one that is good for tools, not much by way of hunting dealcatcher.com. Just the other day they had a deal where you could buy a monitor for $100 *more* than the normal price, but you have to monitor them regularly to find that kind of a deal!


That sounds like a dell of a heal! _(O)_


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

One of the partners in camofire is a forum member and local guy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Camofire is decent, here is one that is good for tools, not much by way of hunting dealcatcher.com. Just the other day they had a deal where you could buy a monitor for $100 *more* than the normal price, but you have to monitor them regularly to find that kind of a deal!
> ...


Here it is:


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

+1 for Steepandcheap.com

REIoutlet can also have some good deals.


----------

